# 1" Acrylic Blanks



## fshenkin94 (Mar 27, 2015)

Does anyone out there make acrylic blanks that are 1" or greater?  I am turning handles for makeup brushes and think that they would look great in acrylic,  But I need at least 1" so that it is large enough to turn down to fit in the brush.


----------



## Brooks803 (Mar 27, 2015)

How long would you need them? I've got a mold that does 1 1/2" x 3" if that'll work.


----------



## magpens (Mar 27, 2015)

Here are some:

https://www.penblanks.ca/Jumbo-acrylic-project-blanks/

That's a Canadian supplier but I am sure there are some in US.

In fact, I am almost positive that Bear Tooth Woods sells jumbo acrylic blanks.


----------



## SDB777 (Mar 27, 2015)

We do them....let us know.



Scott (well, Lyn does) B


----------

